# Children and weight training, whats considered too young?



## Curlingcadys (May 24, 2011)

As the title states...

My boy has been pestering big time to get involved and have me show him some ins' and outs'. I'm thinking I'll show him some of the ropes here soon.

Backround, He's 8yrs old now, this would be his first experience with actual weights however he is very familiary with many body weight exercises.  He's trained with me for fitness tests the last couple years...just the basics pretty much push ups (he can do 47 with perfect form), situps- we do them with no leg support as well (he did 67 tonight with no leg support) and various other exercises, just think typical military physical fitness and he's done it with me.  Even ran his first mile the other day....still have to work on what pacing means but he finnished and only walked once.

Anyway point being he is quite physically fit just curious if there should be a year range of growth before introducing weights or the stress of weights on a young body,or if it even matters


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 24, 2011)

I think a lot of people say that it closes growth plates but I talked to a doctor once when I was like 12 and he said it was fine to lift weights. Obviously make sure he is using good form but it's cool.


----------



## sassy69 (May 24, 2011)

A thought I had was just using a broom stick to work on the form for the basic squat / push / pull moves to develop functionally correct form. In this case, the weight isn't the important part but the broomstick gives him the tool to work with. If you really want to get into it, you could go the route of Oly lifting which, again, is all about form first.


----------



## bigrene (May 24, 2011)

Some bands perhaps might not be to harmful.


----------



## Curlingcadys (May 24, 2011)

sassy69 said:


> A thought I had was just using a broom stick to work on the form for the basic squat / push / pull moves to develop functionally correct form. In this case, the weight isn't the important part but the broomstick gives him the tool to work with. If you really want to get into it, you could go the route of Oly lifting which, again, is all about form first.


 
good points


----------



## MegaTron (May 25, 2011)

13-14years you dont want to stun there growth, push ups, pull ups, sittups i think would be ok at like 10 years old...


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 25, 2011)

13 year olds aren't still growing? How would lifting weights at 8 be any different than 13? But it won't stunt growth anyway that's a myth.


----------



## x~factor (May 25, 2011)

I waited until my son was 15 before I introduced him to weights. Just about the same time he started flexing/showing off his growing muscles. I'm not sure what's too young but I played it safe and waited. He's 17 now. Pretty soon he'll be doing more weights than me.


----------



## trapzilla (May 25, 2011)

As far as i'm aware weight training is fine certainly from the age of puberty upwards. 

And curling if thats you in your Avi i'm in awe!


----------



## MDR (May 25, 2011)

I started in 7th grade, same time my parents first allowed me to play football.


----------



## DaMayor (May 25, 2011)

I started when I was 8 years old....and believe me, it didn't stunt my growth, lol.
The High School wrestling coach used to take a few of us to the YMCA....Of course, we were always supervised, and he educated us on form first...never encouraged us to push ourselves beyond safe limits for our age. I think as long as he starts with a form-oriented program similar to what Sassy suggested and doesn't try to lift too much, it will be a good experience for him.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 25, 2011)

DaMayor said:


> I started when I was 8 years old....and believe me, it didn't stunt my growth, lol.


Exactly, that myth says that weight lifting closes growth plates, and children should only do body weight exercises. Now how many pull ups can the average 8 year old do? I don't know but it's probably less than 10. That being the case, their body weight is relatively heavy resistance in that exercise. Now tell me what changes when you put that 8 year on a lat pull down machine with 40 pounds on it that will magically close their growth plates? 

Now it is definitely a good idea to focus on form and not weight as they won't progress like a person that's started or gone through puberty. But it won't negatively effect them to use weighted resistance while learning form.


----------



## LAINA (May 25, 2011)

I have an 8 year old boy that occasionally trains with me when is able to put his DSI down LOL.. He does extremely light weights ..I am talking 5 lbs for db curls.. etc. he enjoys it .. gets some excersize out of it and it is time he and I can spend together.. Then afterwards he spends a hour posing for me in the mirror LOL HE GETS THAT FROM HIS DADDY !!!


----------



## Diesel618 (May 25, 2011)

I think puberty is the best answer. But then again I'm never having kids so Idk. I started with old school machines at my school in 7th grade, so that was 12-13. Didn't start with freeweights til high school. You don't want to make it a chore for them either I assume, If he's asking I'd say let him go for it.


----------



## Curlingcadys (May 25, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> As far as i'm aware weight training is fine certainly from the age of puberty upwards.
> 
> And curling if thats you in your Avi i'm in awe!


 
some day, thats Chris Bennet's arm.....


----------



## Hittman (May 25, 2011)

13 years old and under is too young! Only foolish parents/adults would disagree.


----------



## Curlingcadys (May 25, 2011)

Hittman said:


> 13 years old and under is too young! Only foolish parents/adults would disagree.


 
based on?............


----------



## Hittman (May 25, 2011)

Curlingcadys said:


> based on?............


 
Common sense. You think anyone that young(er) should be weight lifting? Seriously?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 25, 2011)

Curlingcadys said:


> based on?............


Don't even acknowledge him he's just the new name of someone who got banned several times I am pretty sure.


----------



## Hittman (May 25, 2011)

Sorry madame, but you are mistaken.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 25, 2011)

No I'm not. And why don't you tell me why it's bad for children to train with weights? Or better yet just leave this forum.


----------



## Hittman (May 25, 2011)

1. Children should be playing and doing more fun things with their time.

2. Children's bodies shouldn't be subjected to intense weight training.

I can't see any rational human wanting their child looking like a freak.
There's enough teasing and ridicule going in school, and would only get worse.

Now if they just lift light, colored, plastic dumbells occasionally, then its not problem.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 25, 2011)

Hittman said:


> 1. Children should be playing and doing more fun things with their time.
> 
> 2. Children's bodies shouldn't be subjected to intense weight training.
> 
> ...


His child WANTS to lift weights and spend time with his father. I wanted to do the same thing when I was his age because my dad did it. He let me, and nothing bad happened, I had fun being with my dad and learned about form. 

Children don't have the testosterone levels to make gains like an adult. A child will not get significantly bigger from weight lifting until they hit puberty.


----------



## niki (May 25, 2011)

I have three boys - ages 17, 15, and 11.  Their dad has always done some lifting, and they have always wanted to do it with him.  He just taylored it to their abilities/strength being careful to not stress or strain their joints.  Some stuff was off limits, but there was always something they could do.

The older two are bigger than he is now.....outlift him.  But the older two didn't get serious about lifting until three months ago......

A century ago - boys were farming, handling large draft animals, chopping wood, plowing, myriad of tasks, heavy labor....imo much healthier than tele and vid games.  Not to mention the time spent together - which is probably even more important than whatever it is you are doing....


----------



## Curlingcadys (May 25, 2011)

well this is easy, yes what ihate school said....hahaha!
Weights are somthing that sparked HIS interest. Now weights aside physical training was how he was brought up thus far and will continue to be, the first time he did push ups- no it wasn't HIS interest at the time, actually I think it was cause he didn't clean his room but thats another topic. But now that my wife and I have involved him as many athletics as possible he has some realization of why and how the introduction and progression of simple physical training is allready paying off for him as from a basic strength and stamina stand point, I'll gloat, HE OWNS what he competes in. Now he's seeing that and is hungry for more, and yes he's 8 ofcourse he wants to do everything Dad is doing, I couldn't be happier. It was the whole growth plate issue that I was curious about I couldn't put my finger on it at first, nor had any diffinitive knowlege on the topic thats why i asked. From a medical/safety stand point. My little girl is 5 and do 6 real push ups and is quite the sprinter, so she's up and coming now too.....its how we live. This is a nice chunk of our "playing and fun." Yes we do- do typical family fun stuff as well its not like we PT from sun up to sun down....just thought I'd throw that out there before you take the Maury Povich soap box. The PT is just my little contribution to stop the epidemic of repeat generations of video game fat kids amongst all the other bennefits of getting a child off their ass.


----------



## Curlingcadys (May 25, 2011)

niki said:


> I have three boys - ages 17, 15, and 11. Their dad has always done some lifting, and they have always wanted to do it with him. He just taylored it to their abilities/strength being careful to not stress or strain their joints. Some stuff was off limits, but there was always something they could do.
> 
> The older two are bigger than he is now.....outlift him. But the older two didn't get serious about lifting until three months ago......
> 
> A century ago - boys were farming, handling large draft animals, chopping wood, plowing, myriad of tasks, heavy labor....imo much healthier than tele and vid games. Not to mention the time spent together - which is probably even more important than whatever it is you are doing....


 
+1 well said


----------



## sassy69 (May 25, 2011)

LAINA said:


> I have an 8 year old boy that occasionally trains with me when is able to put his DSI down LOL.. He does extremely light weights ..I am talking 5 lbs for db curls.. etc. he enjoys it .. gets some excersize out of it and it is time he and I can spend together.. Then afterwards he spends a hour posing for me in the mirror LOL HE GETS THAT FROM HIS DADDY !!!



HEY LAINA!  Your kid is going to turn into "The Situation".. He won't be able to take a picture w/o showing off his abs or throwing up a thumbs up / #1 sign. LOL!


----------



## sassy69 (May 25, 2011)

Curlingcadys said:


> well this is easy, yes what ihate school said....hahaha!
> Weights are somthing that sparked HIS interest. Now weights aside physical training was how he was brought up thus far and will continue to be, the first time he did push ups- no it wasn't HIS interest at the time, actually I think it was cause he didn't clean his room but thats another topic. But now that my wife and I have involved him as many athletics as possible he has some realization of why and how the introduction and progression of simple physical training is allready paying off for him as from a basic strength and stamina stand point, I'll gloat, HE OWNS what he competes in. Now he's seeing that and is hungry for more, and yes he's 8 ofcourse he wants to do everything Dad is doing, I couldn't be happier. It was the whole growth plate issue that I was curious about I couldn't put my finger on it at first, nor had any diffinitive knowlege on the topic thats why i asked. From a medical/safety stand point. My little girl is 5 and do 6 real push ups and is quite the sprinter, so she's up and coming now too.....its how we live. This is a nice chunk of our "playing and fun." Yes we do- do typical family fun stuff as well its not like we PT from sun up to sun down....just thought I'd throw that out there before you take the Maury Povich soap box. The PT is just my little contribution to stop the epidemic of repeat generations of video game fat kids amongst all the other bennefits of getting a child off their ass.




This is awesome just in general! I used to compete w/ my dad & brothers in pushup contests when I was a kid and I was proud to be able to do it. The lifting stuff is ALL me and aside from my little brother who owns a gym, the rest of the family just looks at me funny when I say I want to go lift heavy shit.

Its awesome your son wants to lift - I think there were a couple of good points in terms of starting lifting -- if the focus immediately goes to how much he can lift, at that age, he will be begging for a life of tendonitis at a minimum. That's a big reason I was bringing up FORM, and giving him the broomstick as a starter barbell and showing the importance of form.  I used to date a guy who got into Oly lifting and when we went to some of the meets, it was really amazing how young the kids were who were competing. And none of them looked particularly big, yet they were throwing up some pretyt respectable weight. Get those basics locked in as the foundation of his lifting and he will be a great position to go after the big weights when his body is able to support it.


----------



## Curlingcadys (May 26, 2011)

sassy69 said:


> This is awesome just in general! I used to compete w/ my dad & brothers in pushup contests when I was a kid and I was proud to be able to do it. The lifting stuff is ALL me and aside from my little brother who owns a gym, the rest of the family just looks at me funny when I say I want to go lift heavy shit.
> 
> Its awesome your son wants to lift - I think there were a couple of good points in terms of starting lifting -- if the focus immediately goes to how much he can lift, at that age, he will be begging for a life of tendonitis at a minimum. That's a big reason I was bringing up FORM, and giving him the broomstick as a starter barbell and showing the importance of form. I used to date a guy who got into Oly lifting and when we went to some of the meets, it was really amazing how young the kids were who were competing. And none of them looked particularly big, yet they were throwing up some pretyt respectable weight. Get those basics locked in as the foundation of his lifting and he will be a great position to go after the big weights when his body is able to support it.


 
Sounds like a good plan, we'll run with that I'm positive I could keep him on the broom stick or one of my old cheapy walmart BB's for quite some time and he'd be thrilled to simply be in the basement working with me. Deffinately want to have the technique/form mastered 1st before any weight, that makes all the sense in the world just in general but especially on young joints/tendons/muscles- especially being 8, he is typical in that area, has no issue being right in the middle of doing somthing and seeing somthing shinny and being completely distracted so focus will be a big lesson as well. 

He's allready gloating a bit anyway, he does "forearm rollups" - taking a DB handle with a thin rope tied in the middle and that attached to a 2.5lb disc and rolling it up with his hands...he calls it the "popeye" work out. He gets a little pump and then talks about it for the next hour, its quite the spectacle!


----------



## sjk (May 26, 2011)

www.kidsdr.com/daily-dose/*should-children-lift-weights*


----------



## Nadar (May 26, 2011)

I hope no sane person would make a toodler or up to twelve year old kid do this, instead being active with outdoor games!

Sorry but this looks freakishly disturbing and could have negative effect as years go on, psychologically + physically.


----------

